# Question For Shooters



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

As some of you know, I am a competitive trapshooter.

I have the opportunity to purchase a used Remington 90T for $1800.00. They currently book value at around $2350.00. It may seem like a lot of $$. However, the Remington 90T was made by Kolar. Kolar Shotguns start at roughly $8000.00.

I am looking for feedback on this opportunity. Any suggestions on how to approach the boss? I know she'll probably see this post before she walks through the door.

Please help......Am I living in a dream world? Am I crazy?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, I'll tell you one thing, you aren't crazy Tim. That is one beautiful shotgun.

As for how to approach the wife, I have no clue. I have certainly never figured it out myself.









Chet.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Tim,

that's a rough one. My DW wants me to get rid of my small gun collection that I want to keep and give to my boys. I think she would flip if I metioned buying another. but if it was something special I would definitely work up a good conversation and then settle with thoughts if she was looking for something special for herself


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Crazy as a loon if you don't do it........... but then again I'm not the one that has to face the DW.

You could say you need it to protect the Outback................ I know, "Lame"

Maybe we could discuss this at the rally over a beer or two????????

There's that "beer" thing again.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Crazy? Yes
Dream world? Yes

Cooly and calmly explain the investment value of this fine work of art as it will surely appreciate over time.
If that doesn't work, I'll be glad to give her a call and explain it on your behalf.
I still won't hafta face her though.

A quick search showed that the best used price I could find on that gun was 2250.00.
I don't know much about it myself, but certainly sounds nice.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Katrina hit the nail on the head. You are doing this purely for the future financial benefit to your family. In the meantime, however, you will use this shotgun quite often (to keep it in working condition of course) and you will never be able to sell it as it will continue to increase in value.

Sounds like a slam dunk to me.

If you don't agree go out and buy it along with a nice diamond pendant for your DW and you won't have to worry about any complaints. Just remind her at Christmas about the beautiful pendant you purchased for her in October and you will have your holiday shopping done early.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Katrina's got it right.








Invest in something that's tangible AND can protect your Outback.
"The only "stocks" you need are the ones you can hold in your hand."
I've always used the buy now pay later theory with my DW. (and man have I paid)
I collect tractors, try to hide one of them!
Anyway, GOOD LUCK, Russ


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Tim,

A tried and true method is that for every firearm you get, she gets a piece of jewelry. This is an even more expensive route but eliminates the discussion. The value doesnâ€™t have to be equal if you are creative.









I should have posted under an alias.

Tony


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

My motto, easy to ask for forgiveness than permission!

Nice shot gun to









Jeff


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just tell her its either the Remington or a Krieghoff









Sounds like a good price, Tim.

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

jlbabb28 said:


> My motto, easy to ask for forgiveness than permission!
> 
> Jeff


That is the same motto we used in the military. It worked really well, we just got chewed out sometimes, but they got over it.









Leon


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Does it come with a case?
It's all about the accessories!

MaeJae


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just tell her its either the Remington or a Krieghoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve,

I tried to talk her into a Beretta DT-10 unsingle combo a few years back. She said I could, but I had to sell the boat at the time and still come up with $3K.









Check out this used K-80......Good Deal on a K-80

We'll see what happens.......Anybody wanna buy a SKB Model 500 20ga O/U?????

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At least you ll be safe sitting in the dog house


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

You could always try "Honey, I just bought a new truck/new ob/new insert really expensive item here". Then when she gets mad at the mega bucks she thinks you dropped on something else, you have the opportunity to tell her that you actually spent a whole lot less.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> We'll see what happens.......Anybody wanna buy a SKB Model 500 20ga O/U?????
> 
> Tim


Price?
I'd be interested.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> As some of you know, I am a competitive trapshooter.
> 
> I have the opportunity to purchase a used Remington 90T for $1800.00. They currently book value at around $2350.00. It may seem like a lot of $$. However, the Remington 90T was made by Kolar. Kolar Shotguns start at roughly $8000.00.
> 
> ...


Tell her that in these terrorist times, another "home protection device" is necessary.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tim you could buy it and I will keep it at my house for you!!!

That way she wouldn't know!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah, just don't tell her......and hope she never finds out. That always works.

Tim (2)


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a new .243 Rem with a Leopold scope. I told my wife that is was for my son Matt. He is 2 1/2 years old!

A little young but couldn't pass up such a good deal!

That is the Gods honest truth!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike, I tried that with my son, it didn't work he took his 22 with him when he moved out. I guess I have no problem because my wife grew up shooting. When we got married my FIL gave me a remington 1100 shotgun and a remington 7mm, he said it was part of the deal, no it was not a shotgun wedding. Besides I handle all the money and pay the bills so as long as she can go on her shopping sprees once in a while, No problem picking up a new toy now and then. Kirk


----------

